# Copper Investment thread



## Gone Ham (May 25, 2021)

I'm no expert, but is copper going to have a boom in the next couple of years?  I'd personally assume so considering the amount needed for electric cars and shit.  Also the value has skyrocketed since 2020


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 25, 2021)

i dont know enough about the copper industry to make predictions like that
all i know is that a lot of it is mined in chile and chile is currently in the process of drafting a new constitution


----------



## Just A Butt (May 25, 2021)

i heard you can just find it in the walls of houses. crazy!


----------



## Absolutetense (May 25, 2021)

I got about 8lb of copper in my safe. Silver not as much like copper but still. Gold the least unfirtunately. This is only usable in my view when shit hits the fan. I don't see big investment in copper yet. Could be that I'm blind for opportunities, like with Amazon stock back then. 
I store precious metals for practical use. So no shares of a certain metal in a database.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 25, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> i heard you can just find it in the walls of houses. crazy!


Inner city crackhouse moment


----------



## Dialtone (May 25, 2021)

If you need crack money, all you have to do is ask.


----------



## Mr_Sam_Bones (May 25, 2021)

I'm afraid that copper prices mirror those of crack, and crack is currently taking a nose dive as more and more people switch to straight fentanyl. This is not financial advice, if I were you I'd consult a gypsy, I've heard Vee still has an "active" youtube community


----------



## Not Really Here (May 25, 2021)

Historically copper goes down, then they close the mines, copper goes up and they reopen the mines after it becomes profitable to operate them again until it peaks and goes down to the point of near unprofitability.
This of course happens very slowly, as you can see we would be approaching the peak of the cycle from 2011(ignore the WuFlu dip) not accounting for inflation.




I wouldn't as a paper investment but would stock some as solid metal in the house as a hedge against hyperinflation.
It's not as good of a store of value as gold or silver but easier for smallish bartering and purchases aren't as heavily tracked as precious metals normally are.
Edit: 1960 to today.



You can more clearly see the around 10 year cycle I was talking about, also in '03 the Three Gorges Dam began operating and spiked the price as more of China had surplus energy, combined with the industrialization projects going on after trade normalization really kicked in.


----------



## There'll be another time (May 25, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> i heard you can just find it in the walls of houses. crazy!


Reminds me of a story my grandfather once told me about how some random tinker literally just rolled a wheelbarrow up to some manor house when no one was home and walked away with the barrow full of copper after emptyjng the entire house


----------



## Mediocre (May 25, 2021)

Don't worry, I'll invest in coppers futures and it will crash.


----------



## Racist Trash (May 25, 2021)

There'll be another time said:


> Reminds me of a story my grandfather once told me about how some random tinker literally just rolled a wheelbarrow up to some manor house when no one was home and walked away with the barrow full of copper after emptyjng the entire house


Yeah copper is stolen a bunch for it's value from construction sites and demolition. Some dumbasses even try to take it from active power substations, It goes real well for those geniuses.


----------



## Takodachi (May 25, 2021)

Racist Trash said:


> Yeah copper is stolen a bunch for it's value from construction sites and demolition. Some dumbasses even try to take it from active power substations, It goes real well for those geniuses.


The Great filter.
We should stop gating power stations and let the crackheads who are retarded enough to steal copper kill themselves.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 25, 2021)

Takodachi said:


> The Great filter.
> We should stop gating power stations and let the crackheads who are retarded enough to steal copper kill themselves.


Crack addiction would go down to zero


----------



## TerminalTryHard (May 25, 2021)

Takodachi said:


> The Great filter.
> We should stop gating power stations and let the crackheads who are retarded enough to steal copper kill themselves.


Florida already kind of did that. They were having problems with people stealing copper wire, so they just started leaving everything running at all times in order to electrocute anyone trying to steal. This is why you'll occasionally see the street lights on during the day.


----------



## Un Platano (May 26, 2021)

Investing in base metals is generally not worth people's time for a couple reasons. The first is the low value density of it because any metal you buy will have to be physically stored somehow. This works for gold because a small volume of gold can be worth a huge amount of money. A thousand dollars worth of gold can fit into a volume the size of a coin and be carried around in your pocket. In contrast a thousand dollars worth of copper weighs a hundred kilograms and has a volume of about 11 liters. Where are you going to keep a 100 kg block of copper in your house that's only worth a thousand dollars? You could break it up into smaller pieces but that doesn't make it any less work to move it around. And for that matter, who are you going to sell it to? There's a lot fewer people out there buying small amounts of copper and you'll be hard pressed to actually get market value for it. Unless you're a crackhead and a couple hundred dollars of copper wire is big bucks to you, it's just not practical for someone to use base metals including copper as a store of value. People who store copper have a warehouse and forklifts to do it.

The other problem is that copper is an industrial commodity, whereas gold is not. The value of gold is inflated because the majority of buyers (93% in 2019 to be exact) are buying it to either turn it into jewelry or stick it in a safe. For that reason gold is a much safer investment because it's subsidized by the persistent delusion of value that we put on it. In contrast copper is bought and sold in huge quantities every day. There's a massive flow of material coming in from mines and recycling, and a massive flow of material out into industrial and consumer products. Copper is much more heavily influenced by market forces and there's generally no guarantee of what's going to happen with it. It's like any other commodity in that regard, metal or otherwise.

One of the impacts of this that was addressed earlier in the thread is that it means the price of copper is heavily affected by the opening and closure of mines. If you buy into copper and the Pebble mine ever opens, you're fucked because the price will dip and you'll be long dead by the time it comes back up.


----------



## General Tug Boat (May 26, 2021)

I would probably stick to mineral extraction companies and even then I would still stick with gold,silver,platinum, or palladium.  Copper futures are usually affected in times of supply stress or inflation.   

I just don't see it being a viable metal to store, unless you have a warehouse full of it.   Even then you have to move serious weight to start making actual money.   I would suggest sticking with silver because it is under valued in regards of historical averages.


----------



## Gimmick Account (May 26, 2021)

If you're gonna stockpile copper anyway you may as well spin it into magnets big enough to edit reality so that you're already rich.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (May 28, 2021)

I have been thinking about getting into copper and I wish I had when I first thought about it a month or more ago.

I can't see physical stacking like I do gold and silver due to value and storage, but I want to research to look into funds or mining stocks.

Seems to me in a recession/depression/hyperinflation scenario base industrial metals will be a solid investment.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (May 28, 2021)

Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 said:


> I have been thinking about getting into copper and I wish I had when I first thought about it a month or more ago.
> 
> I can't see physical stacking like I do gold and silver due to value and storage, but I want to research to look into funds or mining stocks.
> 
> Seems to me in a recession/depression/hyperinflation scenario base industrial metals will be a solid investment.


I'm invested in RIO, it's a Brazilian mining coming that's focused on copper, iron, aluminum and uranium. 









						RIO Stock Price | Rio Tinto PLC ADR Stock Quote (U.S.: NYSE) | MarketWatch
					

RIO | A complete RIO overview by MarketWatch. View the latest market news and prices, and trading information.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (May 28, 2021)

TerminalTryHard said:


> I'm invested in RIO, it's a Brazilian mining coming that's focused on copper, iron, aluminum and uranium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some hot dividend damn.


----------



## Not Really Here (May 28, 2021)

Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 said:


> I have been thinking about getting into copper and I wish I had when I first thought about it a month or more ago.
> 
> I can't see physical stacking like I do gold and silver due to value and storage, but I want to research to look into funds or mining stocks.
> 
> Seems to me in a recession/depression/hyperinflation scenario base industrial metals will be a solid investment.


Paper investments are never a good idea in a hyperinflation scenario, the government would just take your shit.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (May 28, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Paper investments are never a good idea in a hyperinflation scenario, the government would just take your shit.


And they can't take your physical?


----------



## Not Really Here (May 28, 2021)

TerminalTryHard said:


> And they can't take your physical?


Depends on how you buy it, but it's much harder to go door to door than erase paper.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (May 28, 2021)

Well if we hit that level of hyperinflation that's what my physical gold and silver are for.  Paper copper investing would be more for a recession/depression scenario.

I just can't see stacking any amount of copper as being practical, unless it was worth a lot more.


----------



## kc01 (Jun 17, 2021)

>the copper investment thread
what are you, romanian? fucking lmao


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Jun 25, 2021)

I mentioned RIO earlier and in recent news they will be opening a new copper mine in Arizona after the Biden administration announced they will allow the project to go through despite complaints from environmentalist groups and local native American groups. It's a shared project between RIO and BHP and is expected to produce 20 million tons of copper over 40 years. 









						US Justice department backs land swap for Rio Tinto’s Arizona copper mine
					

The DOJ filed legal briefs to oppose claims by Apache and conservationist groups, which oppose the Resolution Copper mine.




					www.mining.com


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 25, 2021)

TerminalTryHard said:


> I mentioned RIO earlier and in recent news they will be opening a new copper mine in Arizona after the Biden administration announced they will allow the project to go through despite complaints from environmentalist groups and local native American groups. It's a shared project between RIO and BHP and is expected to produce 20 million tons of copper over 40 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rio Tinto, which is not 'Brazilian' but nominally 'British' and 'Australian', sets up new mines in third-world countries, heavily bribing local politicians and police forces to crush opposition, all the time. This isn't exactly news. Not to say that it's a bad investment, just a typical dodgy mining company.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 18, 2021)

If shit hits the fan, the value of copper will plummet, as usage in industry and consumer goods are the biggest drivers of demand. In a SHTF scenario, that demand is obviously going to go down.
Don't buy it as a store of value or bartering tool.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 18, 2021)

If I was in the market for a one kilo (or even a one pound) bar of copper, are those bricks of copper you can find on Amazon legit? Same thing with the ingots of lead/bullet alloy you can find online. Everyone brings up lead as another cheap metal to stack because of it's use in bullets (and fishing lures) so might as well bring it up.

The copper at least seems like a decent investment to me since it's like 50 bucks, makes a good/interesting paperweight, and copper is an antimicrobial so it's a good addition to washing your hands.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jul 18, 2021)

I looked into 1 oz copper bars and rounds once as a literally societal-collapse-hedge with the idea that it would have immediate utility on the fury road. The premium is so high I got angry. Don’t buy copper.


----------



## Contra Pozz (Jul 18, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> If shit hits the fan, the value of copper will plummet, as usage in industry and consumer goods are the biggest drivers of demand. In a SHTF scenario, that demand is obviously going to go down.
> Don't buy it as a store of value or bartering tool.


Exactly. In a recession like the current one, precious metals and raw materials could be a good investment because of the expected surge in demand _when production gets up to speed again_. The whole problem with an actual SHTF situation is that the economy may not recover for decades. It takes an incurable fool to conflate those situations.
However, the feeling of being prepared for hardship appeals to a primal sense of security; this may actually be the kind of instinctual trigger that makes salvageable people stockpile realtree dildos and chinesium ingots_ just in case. _


----------



## Terror Rism (Jul 18, 2021)

i won't be tricked again, Ea-Nasir


----------



## Traditional Tet (Sep 15, 2021)

I can't believe no one has made a joke about bringing us back to the Bronze Age.
FYI - there's a reason we moved on to the Iron Age...


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 17, 2021)

Takodachi said:


> The Great filter.
> We should stop gating power stations and let the crackheads who are retarded enough to steal copper kill themselves.


Even fences cannot stop a certain breed of person from doing their part to improve the gene pool.


----------

